# Nato straps on RLT



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I may just be being blind, but does Roy no longer sell NATOs on RLT Watches?!?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

They were all sold off cheap as chips in a massive sale a while ago mate. I don't even like 'em, but I bought about 5 just to try some out - And I still don't like 'em :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Davey P said:


> They were all sold off cheap as chips in a massive sale a while ago mate. I don't even like 'em, but I bought about 5 just to try some out - And I still don't like 'em :laugh:


 I bought 16  don't wear any of em as hate them.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Disaster :angry:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> They were all sold off cheap as chips in a massive sale a while ago mate. I don't even like 'em, but I bought about 5 just to try some out - And I still don't like 'em :laugh:





hughlle said:


> I bought 16  don't wear any of em as hate them.


 Why don't you sell them to sparrow.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I hoard for rainy days, just in case  I hate them but I'll still use them if I go somewhere sandy, muddy, hot etc.

I do have a 24mm "bond" 2 piece I've no use for though.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

My CWC g10 needs a new one, as the current one is a bit rank. I'll have to g to the dreaded eBay


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've still got a few left, will do a sales listing for whats left, might all be flash colours though.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Why don't you sell them to sparrow.


 I think I gave all mine away on here not long after I bought 'em :laugh:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> I've still got a few left, will do a sales listing for whats left, might all be flash colours though.


 Awesome, I'll look forward to the listing - and not adversed to lovely neon colours!


----------



## barkyboy (Jul 21, 2007)

So now Roy doesn't stock them any more. Who is recommended for a quality Nato?

Am conscious there is a vast spectrum on eBay no doubt all of varying quality so I thought best to ask for guidance.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

barkyboy said:


> So now Roy doesn't stock them any more. Who is recommended for a quality Nato?
> 
> Am conscious there is a vast spectrum on eBay no doubt all of varying quality so I thought best to ask for guidance.


Mickie500 is the eBay seller for Phoenix, from time to time he offers some extras from contracts, I've picked up some unique straps that way, e.g. some superfine 18mm nylon G10 straps from an Italian contract in light gray and deep cobalt blue.

A good US brand to look for is Maratac. I buy from a California based firm, countycomm.com. Start there, maybe you can find an in-country seller.

Erika's Originals. Don't find her site without having credit card in hand, or you'll be getting up shortly anyway.

Cincy Watch Works (or something like that) makes some "seatbelt" style straps that I'm itching to try.

Ask Gary Pemberthy at Watch Obsession, good chap, should be able to help you.

Hope that gets you started.


----------

